# What colour is this clyde?



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She looks black based from this photo. A lot of drafts show white spotting genes like this. There is no test for it at this time. Some people call it sabino, but it does not test possitive for Sb1.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hope this works.
Another photo with her foal, also coming


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Her foal screams bay/brown but the mare appears more like a fading black or a really dark liver chestnut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I was at a Clydesdale show this year and there were some horses about that colour and they called them black Clydes or black brown.


----------



## klstarrs (Dec 8, 2015)

I'd call her dark brown, she'll probably look jet black in winter but liver chestnut in summer.. she's not bay as she doesn't have 'black points' ...mane, tail, ear tips'


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

klstarrs said:


> I'd call her dark brown, she'll probably look jet black in winter but liver chestnut in summer..


^^ that is a fading black not dark brown, a genetically black horse who "burns" 

Brown is actually very similar to bay, sometimes mistaken as bay or a black depending on the shade of brown and the season. The cinamon color around the muzzle and flanks in a winter coat is a dead giveaway that a horse is brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well she's at my place now. Needs a bath and I'll be popping a sheet on once the foal is weaned. 
Any thoughts? 
She doesn't have the points on her legs. She's almost roany?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

EquineBovine said:


> Well she's at my place now. Needs a bath and I'll be popping a sheet on once the foal is weaned.
> Any thoughts?
> She doesn't have the points on her legs. She's almost roany?


The appearance of "roan" is from the sabino gene which just makes a mess. 

Still looking black/fading black ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome :blush:
If i pop a sheet on her will she go blacker?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a fading black mare. I don't think that keeping the sun off of her will help once the coat is faded. It only prevents it from fading. 

When my mare changes her coat from winter to summer, she is as black as coal. This lasts only a few weeks. Then she fades. It is not worth the trouble for me or for her to worry about keeping her up all the time to keep her black.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks :blush: I've never come across a fading black before!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Clydes often are a roan colour - the white hairs aren't predominate


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

Some old-fashioned UK people call the clydesdale roaning/sabino look 'Blagden Roan'


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The gypsy cobs and vanners with that colour seem to be getting the 'Blagdon' listed in their official colours in the US now


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Her tail is awful sorry.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Is that the filly or the mare?

Those light soft points make me think brown, not fading black.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

The mare :blush: they got here two days ago


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Is that the filly or the mare?
> 
> Those light soft points make me think brown, not fading black.


The muzzle is still too dark for brown and no brown gets away without also having a light muzzle. 

Those lighter areas in the latest pictures could just be amplified in fading due to sweat. As sweat collects there in heavier concentrations, it amplifies sun damage/fading. I have pictures of some of my mom's fading blacks during the summer at the peak of fading who are the lightest color where the sweat was the worse after scorching hot temperatures. Also, when sabino roaning goes crazy on a black, it makes the appearance of fading black appear to be even lighter in color. There is an arabian filly that I have seen advertised for sale for awhile now who appears to be a darker chestnut with tons of sabino roaning but is color tested Ee aa


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's a few more if any one wants to add anything 
Going to give her a bath tomorrow, see if that makes a difference lol


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Still looking like a black with a suntan 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Still looking like a black with a suntan
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, now I'm seeing fading black. Just those pics of her soft spots earlier made her look possibly brown. ;-)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What a pretty mare! Subbing~


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

cute horses. is the mask to be prevent sunburn ?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think her "coloring" should be called* BEAUTIFUL*... :wink:

Seriously,....
_I've no idea of her actual coloring but she is beautiful!!_

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Black Sabino!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looks like a faded black to me as well. If she is her coat will come in black. Wearing a sheet or keeping her out of the sun will help. It would take time for the faded mane and tail to grow out.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

stevenson said:


> cute horses. is the mask to be prevent sunburn ?


Yes  She's got a huge white blaze and a pink nose so it's like super sunglasses lol also we have killer flies around here that get in her eyes


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's some more. 
She's got no top line atm, bless her little broodie socks. 
I absolutely love her ?


----------



## Aurora1999 (Dec 4, 2015)

sabino


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So I still don't know!
She is still unrugged but will be rugged over winter. I'll wash her tomorrow.
Every one I know reckons she's a dark bay. Her foal certainly is!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Sabino/roaning can really mess up a black coat


Look at this tested black filly:
All Anglos - Breeders of National Champion Arabian and Anglo Arabian sporthorses - Silvr Lining

She has a ton of brown look to her, more so in some pictures/videos than others


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you SunnyDraco  No one believes me when I say she's a faded black. Everyone thinks bay. I'll rug her up and get some black shampoo


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow! That mare is awesome! Thanks


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

EquineBovine said:


> Wow! That mare is awesome! Thanks


I know, I have been watching her since she was a filly 

And they have to post everywhere that she is not a grey, both parents are bay and she was tested Ee aa (heterozygous black no agouti for bay). Her price has dropped a few grand since I first saw her listed as a weanling LOL


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't remember if I posted a photo of her clipped out. She was stunning! I'm going to clip her again soon


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I typed in black sabino Clydesdale and look! Doesn't that look just like her?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't recall if I posted either, but she looks like a black sabino to me~


----------

